# Programming garage door opener woes



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

What is the secret? I have a new 528i and a Genie opener. We just spent half the day and can't get it programmed. We searched and followed instructions from the opener co and this board and no joy!! The problem is it is not taking the code from the hand held opener.


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

I've found them temperamental at best. It's definitely as simple as holding the transmitter button in the car and then the garage remote to get the frequency programmed. But the distance from the remote to car transmitter needs to be right. I recall having to try different distances and angles to finally get it accepted. Once you get the frequency right, it's just a matter of pressing the LEARN button on the back of your garage dor opener and pressing the transmitter button in the car.

Keep trying. It's most likely *not* you! :thumbup:


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

One thing I noticed when programming my Genie garage door openers is only the middle button on the 3 button remote would work when training/programming the car. I used the same middle button on one of my remotes to program all 3 Homelink memory buttons in my car. i.e. Each Homelink button in the car opens a separate garage door even though I used only the middle button on the same remote to "train" all 3 Homelink buttons. If you have single button Genie remotes you can use the same remote to program all 3 Homelink buttons in the car.

1) Use the BMW Homelink training instructions to program a memory button in your car. Like TopDownInFL said, you may need to hold the remote 3" away or maybe 24", buttons facing up or maybe facing down. You need to experiment.
2) Once the car has "learned" your remote (you know this based on the correct flashing light sequence mentioned in the Homelink instructions), press the "add remote" button on the Genie opener in the garage then run out and press-and-hold the button you programmed in your BMW. You need to check the Genie instructions on the correct method to add a new remote. I believe you need to press the Homelink button twice.
3) Use the same procedure that worked for you in step 1) to program the next memory button in your BMW. Then repeat step 2) on your next garage opener.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

We had to replace the controller. It would not connect to the car. It was a simple process once we had a new controller.


----------



## tlm999 (Feb 8, 2006)

Distance is critical. I tried over and over holding the remote about 6 - 8" away as the owner's manual instructions indicated. The next day I went to the garage door opener web site and found instructions that said 1 - 3". That did the trick as it took the first time.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

In my case I had to use a full-size opener to do the programming, and even then I had to use a brand new battery for that opener, and have my car's engine running. If I tried using a key-chain opener, an opener w/ a slightly old battery, and/or had the engine off, the programming just wouldn't take. Once it's programmed it works well though. Mine's opened my garage doors every time I tried, and from a pretty decent distance too


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

Try this. http://www.homelink.com/program.php

I always find mine a little finicky, but these instructions have always worked for me.


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

Sometimes it just won't work. I had no trouble at my old place, but in my new garage I never could get it to work after multiple tries so I just gave up. Yes, I did everything suggested above.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

judyg951 said:


> We had to replace the controller. It would not connect to the car. It was a simple process once we had a new controller.


In my case, I was able to program my car after I install fresh battery in remote control.


----------



## KellyL (May 8, 2011)

I had trouble too and researched it on the internet. I had to have someone get on a ladder to push a button on my garage door opener, then I had about 45 seconds to program the car unit and it only worked on button number 3, but that one works fine.


----------



## Tom K. (May 10, 2008)

KellyL said:


> I had trouble too and researched it on the internet. I had to have someone get on a ladder to push a button on my garage door opener, then I had about 45 seconds to program the car unit and it only worked on button number 3, but that one works fine.


That was also my situation - lots of frustration until I discovered I had to press a "Learn" button on the overhead unit. Luckily, with a convertible, I was able to simply lower the top, park under the unit and stand on the passenger seat.

Tom


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tom K. said:


> ...stand on the passenger seat.


:yikes::yikes::yikes:

Hopefully in stocking feet I presume!


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

If you would have done a search you would have found out that all the things you did are in the search plus you could have called homelink and they would have walked you through the procedure and you wouldn't have all the trouble you encountered.:dunno::dunno::dunno:
cheers
vern


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

vern said:


> If you would have done a search you would have found out that all the things you did are in the search plus you could have called homelink and they would have walked you through the procedure and you wouldn't have all the trouble you encountered.:dunno::dunno::dunno:
> cheers
> vern


And if everyone did a search there would probably be 10% of the traffic on the forums.

I learn half of what I know by reading answers to questions that have been asked 100s of times and answered over and over. When someone re-asks a question everyone sees the answer and it increases the general knowledge of everyone on the board.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Yorgi said:


> And if everyone did a search there would probably be 10% of the traffic on the forums.
> 
> I learn half of what I know by reading answers to questions that have been asked 100s of times and answered over and over. When someone re-asks a question everyone sees the answer and it increases the general knowledge of everyone on the board.


Then why have a search:dunno::dunno: Some of the subjects have been beaten to death,like the garage door opener. Search is your friend if you do one you will find out.
cheers
vern


----------



## jdevereaux0001 (Jan 20, 2011)

*garage door programming sux*

Ridiculous. I could NOT program my Genie garage door remote until I inverted the key fob 1 - 3" away from the rear view mirror receiver. It FINALLY took the garage code but now wont open the garage door. For those of u who have been successful at this nonsense, congrats. My 2008 535i is being retarded.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

jdevereaux0001 said:


> Ridiculous. I could NOT program my Genie garage door remote until I inverted the key fob 1 - 3" away from the rear view mirror receiver. It FINALLY took the garage code but now wont open the garage door. For those of u who have been successful at this nonsense, congrats. My 2008 535i is being retarded.


Call homelink they will walk you through it and everthing will be fine .:thumbup:
Good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

It's amazing how a simple thing can be such a pita. Glad you got it set up. N4S


----------

